
India looking for retraction Harvard professor calling coconut oil ‘pure poison’ - wanned_man
http://thestar.com/news/world/2018/09/05/india-looking-for-statement-retraction-after-harvard-professor-calls-coconut-oil-pure-poison.html
======
LinuxBender
I use coconut oil supplements as one of several components to neutralize H.
Pylori bacteria in my gut, as it contains monolaurin. The saturated fat isn't
a concern for me, as it is about the only fat I get. I also use mastic gum,
ulcetrol, zinc, aged garlic extract and green leafy vegetables.

